# Wonder Woman - Bullets and Bracelets



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 8, 2008)

Was joking with Perg about this but I was at my Sister-in-Law's house the other day. She and her husband have the DVD set of the 70's Wonder Woman. We watched the first episode set during WWII and then watched the first episode of the second season.

Something that struck me was how Diana was telling her mother about the last time she served mankind during WWII 35 years ago. I thought to myself: "When I watched this show as a kid it was only 35 years removed from the middle of WWII...." In just a few more years, 9-10 year old kids will be 35 years removed from the mid-70's!

Anyway, there are some really funny things from that series - not the least of which is an "ancient" competition of bullets and bracelets. Supposedly this Amazon civilization is thousands of years old but they have this competition that requires revolvers that have only been around for a few decades. Go figure.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqN6uaLCn8c]YouTube - Wonder Woman - Bullets and Bracelets 1[/ame]


----------



## Augusta (Aug 8, 2008)

I liked it so much when I was young and it's soooo cheesy!!! How embarrassing.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 8, 2008)

I wonder where all those ricochets went? There were some women standing in very precarious places.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 8, 2008)

Ha...ancient shows.

SOO MUCH has changed it seems. 

I watch these old detective shows, for instance, and wonder what they ever did without the internet and cell phones.

Can you imagine 24's Jack Baur dialing a 1960's telephone! It would be called 24 Days. 

And so many of the old shows are so WHITE......watch television from a whole year and never see a single black person except a shoe shiner.

The old Twilight Zones are still fun to watch though.



Here's the history of Wonder Woman, she too was a nurse married to an army officer with a name like mine...and she was an Amazon Woman!:

JSA Members: Wonder Woman


_Wonder Woman is the daughter of Hippolyte, immortal queen of the Amazons of Paradise Island. At some point in history, Hippolyte longed for a child and was instructed by the goddess Aphrodite to mold the form of a child out of the clay of Paradise Island. When she did, Aphrodite bestowed life upon the child, whom Hippolyte named Diana, after the Roman name for Artemis, goddess of the hunt. 
Diana was an exceptional child, displaying incredible strength and agility even as a young girl. In late adolescence, she received her bracelets of submission and drank from Paradise Island's fountain of eternal youth, which provided her immortality for as long as she remained on the island. She also trained in a variety of skills including medical nursing, horsemanship, and "bullets and bracelets," an Amazon game that deflects projectiles with the bracelets of submission. When these events actually occurred is unknown, since, as an Amazon, Diana was immortal while she remained on Paradise Island. 

In 1941, Lt. Steve Trevor, a U.S. Army intelligence agent, crashed his plane in the waters near Paradise Island. His body was found floating in the wreckage by Diana, who to this date had never seen a man. She carried the injured Trevor to her laboratory where she nursed him with the aid of Dr. Althea. Tirelessly, Diana used Amazon science to develop a purple healing ray that could heal extensive injuries. Steve Trevor died from his injuries shortly before the completion of the ray, but once completed, it proved capable of restoring life to the newly dead. While nursing Trevor, Diana had become infatuated with him, a fact which distressed the Amazon queen. _


----------

